# LTs install w/ pics (not DIY)



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's some pics to help people get a better idea of what is all involved with a long tube headers install. 
Here is the stock pipes. Taking this all out is relatively easy. I had 3 broken studs on the block which all zipped out easily w/ an extractor. (The engine was still quite hot when we did this)








The new headers.








There was 3 things we 'undid' to fit the headers from the top. First was the ABS system since it was the easy side.








Next was the driver side engine mount which we raised approximately 4-5 inches.








And of course the steering rack and drive line which has to be done since the drive line goes through the long tubes. (I do have to get an alignment so be prepared for that)








Here is two shots of the flowmaster 50s I'm using to keep it some what tame.
















And heres a quick under the hood after it was finished. It's filthy from workin on it so try to ignore that haha.








It took my friend and I about 2-2 1/2 hours to do this. Two people makes it much easier and quicker, especially tasks like lining up the steering properly. I snapped my coolant temp sensor in half and cracked 2 plugs as well getting the headers in. They only took minutes to fix but it's an extra 30-40 bucks I didn't have to spend if I was careful. Enjoy!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

glad you got the bolts out. The instructions say to do this job with the engine cold so that you dont break bolts or worse strip the holes in the head and of course take out the plugs. I have to wait for my 02 extenders and I will be doing this too. How does it run any noticeable gains-----Danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

do you think the driver side header would fit with out dropping the rack since you lifted the motor---danfigg


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I believe in the placebo effect so I won't say I feel gains. It's not tuned yet so there really might not be any. As for the broken bolts, my friend helping me did it before on a goat that had a couple broken bolts removed on a cold engine so we tried mine hot. No science to it. I would follow the manufacturer's instructions for sure cause they probably know better than my 1 experience. (I probably would have waited if I read the instructions haha) Car runs good and still pulls with no hiccups. I couldn't tell ya as far as the steering rack. Best way to do it is start putting it in and when it hits something, just move it out the way. I'd also recommend reusing the oem metal gaskets and not the paper ones they might send w/ the headers. Whatever they send gasket wise for the mids is fine.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You might as well have replaced the engine mounts since you were half way there. Did you un-mount the ABS and raise the engine purely to put the LTs in from the top?

Those look like Pacesetters. Good luck


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

BWinc said:


> Did you un-mount the ABS and raise the engine purely to put the LTs in from the top?


Yes. I don't think it's possible to get them in from the bottom. Especially the driver side.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Should be able to. Though I've heard PSs sometimes are a bitch.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I installed my Pacesetters LT's from the bottom, no issues, move steering rack and firewall braces in they go. I did not need an alignment as well. I also installed poly motor mounts. It was a great winter project, so I had plenty of time to finish. I had a Supercharger installed shortly after LT's, but I could definitely feel a performance gain over the JBA shorties I had previously. Car is now at 526RWHP tuned and sound is awesome. I used SEC copper gaskets in install, no leaks. Definitely get your car tuned, you will feel the difference immediately.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm putting my cam in in a few weeks and then it'll be tuned. I spent most of my budget on the drive train and rear suspension this year. I'm hoping to get close to 400rwhp w/ a vararam, lt headers, and a cam. Next year, I'd love to hit numbers like yours haha! 

About the alignment, I don't want anyone to think they'll need one. We lined it up and it pulls slightly to the right so it's more of a possibility than a sure thing. 

Also, I can smell gas in the exhaust quite potently. Is this just from it being catless and without a tune?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The directions say to pull your spark plugs so you won't break them. The passenger side you can usually just drop in from the top without moving anything. It did on the last '06 I helped on with Kooks LTs.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I have a 77 Chevy Monza 383 stroker and pulling plug on that is a nightmare. especially when I put long tube in it. The GTO should be a breeze compared to my Monza. Only difference was I had time to work on the Monza. At any given time I might have to jump in the GTO and take off so I will have to do this job quick. I will also want to do it right as I dont want to mess anything up on The GTO----Danfigg


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I was in the same boat at the time as my DD is still getting fixed. The install was relatively easy for me. I try to keep the car clean and fix anything and everything when it needs it. Biggest battle here in NY, which I'm sure you know, is rust since they love to lather the roads in salt for half the year. Might be a little ocd, but I wash my car 3-4 times a month and try to wax it at least once a month. Having little to no rust on my exhaust made it much easier than other rusted out exhausts I've worked with.


----------

